# ISO hash. First try. Tastes like crap. did i...



## dmack (Mar 8, 2008)

do it right? heres a picture.


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 8, 2008)

looks strange to me, alot of green...i've only made it from trimmings.


----------



## dmack (Mar 8, 2008)

tired of this mess. will buy some bubblebags then.


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 8, 2008)

its REALLY easy to do, takes about 24+ hours and works great.  kinda looks like you left it soak too long...how long dmack?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 8, 2008)

I see two problems here:

1. you need better filtration

2. Whatever you used still had alot of cloraphyll in it. That would account for the green-ness in the dish.

I would recommend adding about a tbps of iso, re-floating the solution and re-filtering it through NON-PAPER coffee filters in a glass jar or a cup. 
Then complete the evap process again. 

The Brown stuff is what you are looking for...the green is gonna taste really bad.

Also, what kind of alcohol did you use? 80%? 70%?

this is important. I use nothing less than 90% or higher if I can get it.
Then complete the evap process again.


----------



## dmack (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks effen gee. This harvest im definatly going to just toss all of the trimmings into the bags. Octobong i only let it sit on a plate and dry under a heater for a couple of hours tops. Maybe 3. Thanks guys.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 8, 2008)

ISO oil from bubble bags is some of the most potent and valuble stuff IMO.

I have produced ISO oil so pure from bubble hash it looked like melted popcorn butter. Just a little more amber, but still you could see through it.

Just remember: Filtration, Filtration, FILTRATION!


----------



## dmack (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Effen gee. Some hash from the 25 micron bag is going to taste mighty good.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2008)

solid advise f n g.....


----------



## harvester (Mar 13, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> its REALLY easy to do, takes about 24+ hours and works great. kinda looks like you left it soak too long...how long dmack?


 24n hours are you crazy??? it takes 3 hrs for the last bag to drain tops why do you say things that are not true


----------



## harvester (Mar 13, 2008)

i made bubble hash last summer with a buddy who had 3 bags from statr to finish (except for drying) took about 5 hrs


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 14, 2008)

Rubbing Alcohol takes a long time to evaporate...


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 24, 2008)

It all depends on how much ISO is used too. Ive never had a batch of ISO take more then a few hours to evap, granted Ive not made huge amounts at a time just some from trimmings and popcorn buds but its never been too long of a wait for a finished product. dmack it looks like that is full of chlorophyll, were your trimmings dried out before you started the process??


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 24, 2008)

Left the trimmings in iso too long. That looks disgusting, toss it.


----------

